# Netgear FA120



## jjn (Jan 10, 2006)

Just checked, 23 still left in stock, with free shipping. I ordered 2 on Sunday and got them today. Both work great. These are refurbished.

http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

My 2nd FA120 came from here. Flawless and CHEAP!!! No problems thus far!


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

jjn said:


> Just checked, 23 still left in stock, with free shipping. I ordered 2 on Sunday and got them today. Both work great. These are refurbished.
> 
> http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html


Crap, it figures, I already bought 2 of these, got them from Provantage, cheapest I could find, 19.00 plus 6.00 shiping, so I got them for 24-25 a each.. and now this deal comes up... it's figures...


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

Don't be put off too much. I bought my first one at full retail. This only comes up every once in a while. I also got a great deal on a Harmony remote from Just Deals, but others got real poor service along with a defective remote. YMMV


----------

